# My "new to me light" gets a new modifier. Adapters?



## 2WheelPhoto (May 31, 2012)

Used Octa and speedring







I originally got the profoto light with the profoto beauty dish:






I'm wondering if anyone knows of an adapter that will allow me to use these on my Elinchrom lights too?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 31, 2012)

Nice toys! You need to post some of those HOT Tampa chicks in Bikini shots... shot with the new gear!    lol!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 31, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nice toys! You need to post some of those HOT Tampa chicks in Bikini shots... shot with the new gear!    lol!



Its getting to be bikini season, will do soon  =)


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 1, 2012)

I can find elinchrom to profoto but not the other way around, any help?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds to me like it might have to be a home-brew.  Can you post a shot of the two speed rings side-by-each?


----------

